# Cassette Options [Z85]



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a 2013 Felt Z85. Had the bike into the shop a few weeks ago, and they said at the next chain replacement, I should think about replacing the cassette as well. The 2013 Felt Z85 webpage says my bike came with a Shimano 12-32T cassette. I don't see this, however, listed on Shimano's website (or for sale anywhere). Could someone point me to a link for this cassette? Also, would my (otherwise stock Z85) fit a SRAM 11-32T cassette? Would a Shimano 11-28T also be fine? Would these cassette options differ for the 2011 Z85, which my wife owns (I believe her bike came stock with a Shimano 11-28T)?

Thanks!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Rainer said:


> I have a 2013 Felt Z85. Had the bike into the shop a few weeks ago, and they said at the next chain replacement, I should think about replacing the cassette as well. The 2013 Felt Z85 webpage says my bike came with a Shimano 12-32T cassette. I don't see this, however, listed on Shimano's website (or for sale anywhere). Could someone point me to a link for this cassette? Also, would my (otherwise stock Z85) fit a SRAM 11-32T cassette? Would a Shimano 11-28T also be fine? Would these cassette options differ for the 2011 Z85, which my wife owns (I believe her bike came stock with a Shimano 11-28T)?
> 
> Thanks!


Shimano and SRAM cassettes are interchangable. The 11-28 will work fine as a replacement. Do you really need the 11t and will you miss the 32t are the questions you should be asking yourself. I look on the Felt site and see that the Z85 is listed with a shimano 12-32T cassette. The nice thing about cassettes is that as long as you stay within the Der's capacity limits then you can pick and choose what works best for you. My choice for rec riding would be the Shimano 105 (cs5700) 12-25 or 12-27 depending on your climbing conditions and abilities. If flat terrain than my choice is the 11-25 or 12-25 for sure.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a compact crank, so I wouldn't mind considering adding the 11T for downhills. Our local riding is quite hilly, so I'd want at least the 28T in the back. I don't often use the 32T currently, but there have been some climbs where it's been useful. I'm still not seeing where Shimano lists a 12-32T, so have no idea how to replace what I currently have. I'm leaning toward the 11-28T (wife has it on her bike and likes it), but was interested in the SRAM 11-32T, as it seemed like possibly the best of both worlds, just concerned about whether the 105 rear derailleur would work with it. Honestly, it's been a challenge to even get the current cassette to work without the chain hitting the front derailleur cage.



zach.scofield said:


> Shimano and SRAM cassettes are interchangable. The 11-28 will work fine as a replacement. Do you really need the 11t and will you miss the 32t are the questions you should be asking yourself. I look on the Felt site and see that the Z85 is listed with a shimano 12-32T cassette. The nice thing about cassettes is that as long as you stay within the Der's capacity limits then you can pick and choose what works best for you. My choice for rec riding would be the Shimano 105 (cs5700) 12-25 or 12-27 depending on your climbing conditions and abilities. If flat terrain than my choice is the 11-25 or 12-25 for sure.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, does anyone know if the '13 Z85 comes with the SS or GS 105 derailleur (or is there an easy way to tell by looking)? The Shimano website (105) lists both as having a max sprocket size of 28T, but clearly Felt is selling the bike with a 32T sprocket and making it work.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rainer said:


> Also, does anyone know if the '13 Z85 comes with the SS or GS 105 derailleur (or is there an easy way to tell by looking)? The Shimano website (105) lists both as having a max sprocket size of 28T, but clearly Felt is selling the bike with a 32T sprocket and making it work.


There are actually 3 versions of the RD5700. There is the SS cage for 23t-28t large cog cassettes, a newer RD5700A which will handle cassette sizes from 25t-30t and the longer GS cage for up to 32t cassettes and/or for use with triple cranksets.

-SD


----------



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

Does that mean my '13 Z85 has the GS cage?

Also, could you address my cassette questions in the first post? I've written to Felt several times over the past month, and have still not received a response. Just looking to understand my options when it comes time to replace the stock cassette. Like the bike, but the customer support from Felt leaves something to be desired...



SuperdaveFelt said:


> There are actually 3 versions of the RD5700. There is the SS cage for 23t-28t large cog cassettes, a newer RD5700A which will handle cassette sizes from 25t-30t and the longer GS cage for up to 32t cassettes and/or for use with triple cranksets.
> 
> -SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking, how many miles have you put on your 2013 Felt? Seems a bit early to be changing cassettes unless you have quite a bit of mileage on this bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

zach.scofield said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how many miles have you put on your 2013 Felt? Seems a bit early to be changing cassettes unless you have quite a bit of mileage on this bike.


I'm wondering that as well. How many miles and chains has he gone through on a 2013 bike?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Rainer said:


> the SS or GS 105 derailleur (or is there an easy way to tell by looking)?


Yes, it is easy to see the difference in cage length. Don't have one in front of me but the GS (long) cage is around 1-2" longer; it's quite obvious.

The only 32t cassettes I'm aware of are mountain bike models. I just looked at Nashbar and they have a couple of Shimano and one Sram 10-speeds but only in 11-32. If you want to stick with 12-32 you'll have to check more stores to find one.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

4380 miles.

I've gone through one chain (the stock one; replacement is a Shimano 105). Again, the shop said I *might* want to consider replacing the cassette at the next chain swap (current chain shows .75mm stretch). Obviously I'll only replace the cassette when it is truly worn, but at some point *it will need to be replaced*. I'm just trying to get the necessary information so when that time comes, I'll be able to get an appropriate replacement.

ETA:
How many miles can one "typically" get out of a cassette? Any *objective* measurements to determine wear on a cassette? Thanks!



tlg said:


> I'm wondering that as well. How many miles and chains has he gone through on a 2013 bike?


----------



## Rainer (Feb 13, 2012)

Randy99CL said:


> Yes, it is easy to see the difference in cage length. Don't have one in front of me but the GS (long) cage is around 1-2" longer; it's quite obvious.


I'm sure if I had two different derailleurs to compare, I'd be able to differentiate the longer one, but alas, I just have the one mounted to my bike. Anyway to tell if it's the GS model (or which of the two SS models) without having to find a second rear derailleur? 



Randy99CL said:


> The only 32t cassettes I'm aware of are mountain bike models. I just looked at Nashbar and they have a couple of Shimano and one Sram 10-speeds but only in 11-32. If you want to stick with 12-32 you'll have to check more stores to find one.


Is the stock cassette then a mountain bike model? What does that even mean? I've searched quite a few stores online and can't find the "Shimano 12-32 cassette" (according to the Felt website) that my bike came with. I noticed that some of the '14 Felt bikes are listed on the website as coming stock with a Shimano 11-32 cassette, and I don't see that listed on the Shimano website either (I know SRAM makes one). Just trying to find out what options I have when the time comes to replace the stock cassette (e.g. where can I find another 12-32T, would a 11-32T work, what about a 11-28T, Shimano and/or SRAM, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rainer said:


> I have a 2013 Felt Z85. Had the bike into the shop a few weeks ago, and they said at the next chain replacement, I should think about replacing the cassette as well. The 2013 Felt Z85 webpage says my bike came with a Shimano 12-32T cassette. I don't see this, however, listed on Shimano's website (or for sale anywhere). Could someone point me to a link for this cassette? Also, would my (otherwise stock Z85) fit a SRAM 11-32T cassette? Would a Shimano 11-28T also be fine? Would these cassette options differ for the 2011 Z85, which my wife owns (I believe her bike came stock with a Shimano 11-28T)?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm guessing your bike has a 12-30t Shimano cassette or a Shimano compatible 12-32t cassette made for us by Sturmey Archer's guys specifically for Felt in 2013. This cassette was not available when we first began production in 2012. The lockring will have the information on who made the cassette itself. If your bike has the lighter 32t size cassette you'll also get the longer GS cage to shift it.

Regards,
-Dave


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Rainer said:


> ETA:
> How many miles can one "typically" get out of a cassette? Any *objective* measurements to determine wear on a cassette? Thanks!


It really depends on how well you take care of your chain, your riding conditions, and cassette material. If you regularly replace your chains before .75% wear, keep them clean, and don't use ultra lightweight cassettes, you could expect 10,000-15,000mi.


----------



## bluesky6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Generally, road bike cassettes and mountain bike cassettes are interchangeable, limited by the rear derailleur. 
On my F75, I put in a 105 5700A GS with a SRAM PG1070 11-32 cassette (yes, I like spinning up hills). My wife's Marin roadbike has an Alivio 11-32 8-speed with one of the new Soras that are capable of the handling the 32T cog.
It's interesting that manufacturers are finally beginning to realize that most new-to-intermediate cyclists can't handle the 11-25 + compact chainrings, and are now providing wide range cassettes in their "lower-end" models. 
When I build my first road bike 5 years ago (around a Miyata 1400 frameset), I put in a Deore rear derailleur with a 11-34 cassette (yes, I do like spinning up hills). It caused some consternation amongst the roadies around me.
Ironically, I just got a 2013 Z85 and when it arrives, I'm considering downsizing to a 12-27 cassette since I've much more power in the legs now.
To the OP, consider a SRAM PG1070 11-32 like what I am using on the F75. It's really very light and you can get a good price if you search carefully.


----------

